# Cant choose :(



## 4-leaf-clover (May 4, 2011)

so i got 2 sigs one made by AlanJohn and one by Wasim but i can't decide which to choose

Wasim:






AlanJohn:


----------



## AlanJohn (May 4, 2011)

2nd one.
It looks better.


----------



## Zorua (May 4, 2011)

2nd one would look better with a higher contrast.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 4, 2011)

I like the one made by Wasim


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 4, 2011)

Both I can't decide.


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

imo its the first one


----------



## Buleste (May 4, 2011)

I think if the name in the first one had a different font, better colouring and was placed in the top right it would be better.


----------



## Raika (May 4, 2011)

2nd one. Just lower the brightness and contrast it a bit to give it a darker theme.


----------



## Ikki (May 4, 2011)

The second one.
Smaller text and less contrast would make it better.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 4, 2011)

I prefer the first one.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 4, 2011)

cant choose arghh


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

i had the same thing when i made 2 sigs today


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 4, 2011)

? Holy jumping Jiminy cricket!!! Ryu Hayabusa with that effing big bloody scythe. Nice. Respect.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 4, 2011)

ill check back later gotta go now


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 4, 2011)

2nd one.


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 4, 2011)

1st one!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 4, 2011)

Because you asked for it...
Heres a little more updated version:




Off-topic: I noticed that the GIMP contrast editor is ALOT better than the Photoshop one.


----------



## linuxGuru (May 4, 2011)

First one!


----------



## Waflix (May 4, 2011)

I vote the first one. The 2nd one is too bright.


----------



## Issac (May 4, 2011)

AlanJohn's one! Love the splatter!


----------



## machomuu (May 4, 2011)

The second one if you add more contrasting colors, otherwise the first one.


----------



## Shockwind (May 6, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Because you asked for it...
> Heres a little more updated version:
> 
> 
> ...


That's better than the first one.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 6, 2011)

i just think that im going with the 2nd one and maybe later im going to take the 1st one


----------



## wasim (May 6, 2011)

thats a good idea


----------



## AlanJohn (May 6, 2011)

Username115 said:
			
		

> i just think that im going with the 2nd one and maybe later im going to take the 1st one


Eww what did you do to the sig I made?
The quality is terrible!

EDIT: I see you uploaded via imageshack, use pix.gbatemp.net . Its better.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 6, 2011)

yeah it looks different from the original one.


----------



## Waflix (May 6, 2011)

I see you've decided, but I can see the pixels clearly. Maybe an idea to change the resolution or so.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 6, 2011)

yeah because i dont have any internet and im using a internet stick from vodafone now and it makes images look ugly so ill go back to my original sig for till i have internet


----------



## AlanJohn (May 6, 2011)

Username115 said:
			
		

> yeah because i dont have any internet and im using a internet stick from vodafone now and it makes images look ugly so ill go back to my original sig for till i have internet


If you have no internet...
Than just copy http://pix.gbatemp.net/271505/FAQMYASS.jpg and paste it in your sig.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 6, 2011)

how does it look now?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 6, 2011)

Username115 said:
			
		

> how does it look now?


100% better!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 6, 2011)

thnx for the help


----------

